# Top 5 supplements.



## Animal Dave (Jul 23, 2010)

Good evening ladies and gents, as above.

A good diet aside, what do you rate as being the most important natural supps e.g. protein shakes, amminos even multivits if that's what you think!

I'm really looking forward to your responses.

Thanks in anticipation

Dave.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

protien, multivits,bcaas,glutamine,creatine


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Animal Dave, you have maybe 7 posts over a few years! I'm more interested in that.... Never mind.

If your diet is poor, multivitamins

Zma for men is almost a must (great sleep)

Protein, yes to meet protein requirement needs. A good protein will have a high vale of bcaa

Creatine works well


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

musio said:


> Animal Dave, you have maybe 7 posts over a few years! I'm more interested in that.... Never mind.
> 
> If your diet is poor, multivitamins
> 
> ...


Zma really that good?


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a top 4:

Multivitamins

Protein powder

Fish oils

BCAA's

Then I also add in vitamin c, calcium, glucosamine and if I feel like it creatine and pre workout but the above 4 are what I make sure im always stocked up on


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the definition of a supplement? Is whey classed as a supplement?

Creatine Mono works (with most people)

Vitamin D

Omega 3

Zinc

T3...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Zma really that good?


It's marketed as a Test booster, but if you ignore that load of b0llocks it can be a good supplement for a good level of zinc and magnesium can be beneficial. Though it may be worth looking into buying them as separate minerals in case it's cheaper which I suspect it may be.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rectus said:


> It's marketed as a Test booster, but if you ignore that load of b0llocks it can be a good supplement for a good level of zinc and magnesium can be beneficial. Though it may be worth looking into buying them as separate minerals in case it's cheaper which I suspect it may be.


it it much cheaper, i additionally supplement ontop of my main bits, zinc, magnesium vitc, need some vit d and e to add in


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Protein, Creatine, Aminos, Multi Vit and Preworkout


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Might give creatine a bash again tbh...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Might give creatine a bash again tbh...


Do it. Do you log all your current lifts? I would only use it if I did as you won't notice the effects otherwise (extra reps/weight). 5g ED.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

1) Whey

2) BCAA

3) Creatine

4) Fish Oils

5) *Good* digestive enzymes with HCL

Also, for fat loss

6) Caffeine


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Vit D3

Omega 3

Multi Vit

Creatine (if it works for u)

apparently citrulline malate is a good supp too, im yet to try it.

Dont really count whey protein as a supp but yes protein powder to meet protein needs

also a pre workout supp, at the moment im just using coffee though

edit: missed out BCAAs because i havent tried them so cant judge, so many different opinions out there about them


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

whey

leucine

vit d

multi vit

creatine


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

Protein Concentrate

Omega 3s

Pre workout

Creatine

Glutamine

Never had a need to use ZMA. Always slept fine so never felt I've had a need to use it.

Vitamin D3 just missed out.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I only use...

Whey

Creatine

Fish oil

Is there any natural testosterone boosters anyone uses? I`m not jabbing


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Whey Protein

Carb (Maltrodextrin, Dexrose etc)

Multi Vits

Omega's

BCCA's


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

If natural:

Protein

Multi-vitamins

Omega 3

Creatine

DAA

If not natural:

Gear

Gear

Gear

Gear

And then I like to supplement with a tin of Instant Fanny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

rectus said:


> Do it. Do you log all your current lifts? I would only use it if I did as you won't notice the effects otherwise (extra reps/weight). 5g ED.


Started to mate yes. Got a heavy day and a higher rep day so would be very interesting to see how it went. My training this time last year was actually shocking and I didn't give creatine a chance tbh...

When I'm better I will deffinetly start a creatine mono log I think. Although I also have taurine somewhere too?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Started to mate yes. Got a heavy day and a higher rep day so would be very interesting to see how it went. My training this time last year was actually shocking and I didn't give creatine a chance tbh...
> 
> When I'm better I will deffinetly start a creatine mono log I think. Although I also have taurine somewhere too?


I'm not sure how helpful Taurine is but I am considering supplementing it because I am cramping a lot since I've been dieting. When I first ran Creatine I bought a cheap grade H&B one, didn't use it properly as it advised you to load it (not worth doing imo). More recently I purchased some Creapure and my lifts were going even though I was in a deficit. I stopped taking it though, not bothered about numbers right now, just fat loss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

rectus said:


> I'm not sure how helpful Taurine is but I am considering supplementing it because I am cramping a lot since I've been dieting. When I first ran Creatine I bought a cheap grade H&B one, didn't use it properly as it advised you to load it (not worth doing imo). More recently I purchased some Creapure and my lifts were going even though I was in a deficit. I stopped taking it though, not bothered about numbers right now, just fat loss.


Yeah heard it's a cell volumizer too. Well the one I have is straight forward mono probably got 180grams worth so reckon 5g's a day PWO should do the trick? Think there might be some in my pre workout as well actually


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah heard it's a cell volumizer too. Well the one I have is straight forward mono probably got 180grams worth so reckon 5g's a day PWO should do the trick? Think there might be some in my pre workout as well actually


It's irrelevant when you take it, and there's no point going over 5g as that's just a waste as you'll get 0 benefit doing so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

rectus said:


> It's irrelevant when you take it, and there's no point going over 5g as that's just a waste as you'll get 0 benefit doing so.


Well Mr Rectus. Saw MP had a sale, and they had some cheap Creatine Ethyl Ester at 250g for £3something. So got some and might do what you said and log it


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Well Mr Rectus. Saw MP had a sale, and they had some cheap Creatine Ethyl Ester at 250g for £3something. So got some and might do what you said and log it


What? I said monohydrate. That's the best creatine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

rectus said:


> What? I said monohydrate. That's the best creatine.


Haha I know but this was on offer so I thought F*ck it


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Haha I know but this was on offer so I thought F*ck it


*sigh* I don't know why I bother.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

rectus said:


> *sigh* I don't know why I bother.


Yea princess its the end of the world


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Creapure. That's it.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Chicken

Beef

Eggs

Milk

Creatine

Sometimes whey not being a smart **** I know the first four aren't sups but its all I have ever needed I do like creatine tho and whey is handy when I'm really busy but half of the sup thing is bull sh*t


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

notdead said:


> Whey
> 
> C vit
> 
> ...


but you use nitric oxide:confused1: a vascilator and pump inducer


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

notdead said:


> Erhm, what's wrong with NO?


how old are you bro?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

notdead said:


> FFS, i smell some ego probs.
> 
> I just said that i don't get what you mean. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Your the king, the best one. Good luck with that.


 :confused1: whos got your knickers in a twist, i aint the one with the attitude, i asked you a genuine question for the reason most young guys use NO thinking it does something when mainly all they feel is the pump,

glutamine is one off the most abundant amino acids found in skeletal tissue, helps with cell volumisation and muscle recovery

branch chain amino acids help with recovery and fundimentaly are the building blocks of protien

so before you get on your high horse, try to realise when someones offering you help, cause with your cry baby attitude you wont last long.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

notdead said:


> FFS, i smell some ego probs.
> 
> I just said that i don't get what you mean. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Your the king, the best one. Good luck with that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

notdead said:


> FFS, i smell some ego probs.
> 
> I just said that i don't get what you mean. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Your the king, the best one. Good luck with that.


????? Lmao

Again, how old are you mate?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

p5p

magnesium oil

Vit D3

Artic root

Bezwecken, Inc., IsoCort

Uninterpreted sleep, no bloats or wind and plenty energy through the day.

Btw Hoodie you are being a smart **** and no one likes those.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

My top supps.

HMB's

CLA's

Multi Vitamins

Creatine

Pre-Workout


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Whey

multi vit

Creatine

Preworkout

Glutamine

you know the brand


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Fish oils

Glucosamine

Multivitamin

Cla (although im using it for my own experiments on seeing if it works, probably won't buy more after I've used the stuff I've got)

Creatine ethyl ester destroyed my stomach so dropped that but given the positive results documented with creatine use Im going to grab a bag of mono on my next order and add it post workout at 5g.

Joint care is the biggest thing for me.


----------



## Dave2409 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kre alkalyn


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My top five supp's that help training adaptations and exercise recovery would be these:

Creatine

Beta Alanine

Citrulline Malate

Protein Powder or EAA's

Glutamine

And, my personal top five supplements for general health:

Fish Oils

Zinc Picolinate

Magnesium Taurate

Probiotics

Phosphatidyl Serine

EDIT, actually am having a top six for general health and adding high dose vitamin d3.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Zinc Picolinate
> 
> Magnesium Taurate
> 
> EDIT, actually am having a top six for general health and adding high dose vitamin d3.


I'd like a nice Magnesium/Zinc mix that doesn't cost as much as ZMA. Where you do buy yours from?

I run 5000iu Vitamin D3 which I think is sufficient.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Surprised so many people use BCAA's.

According to Lyle McDonald and Alan Aragon then most people on high protein diets will be meeting their BCAA requirements.

I stick to multi vit and minerals, 6g omega 3 daily and creatine on and off


----------



## Jaymehh (Jul 16, 2012)

Whey

Multi Vits

BCAA

Preworkout

Creatine


----------



## tomsquare (Feb 24, 2013)

creatine - suplement from heaven

proteins

preworkout

HMB

caffeine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1.Whey

2.Omega 3 fish oil

3.Caffeine

Dont bother with any of the others.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rectus said:


> I'd like a nice Magnesium/Zinc mix that doesn't cost as much as ZMA. Where you do buy yours from?
> 
> I run 5000iu Vitamin D3 which I think is sufficient.


Probably the most cost effective combo for decent zinc and magnesium supplementation is either a non branded ZMA product, or buying zinc gluconate and magnesium citrate. Is one thing that Holland & Barrett is reasonable for if you use their penny sale or similar promotions, otherwise online with a quick google.

Magnesium taurate and zinc picolinate are the best and most bioavailable types and but are very expensive and buying them separately will cost more even than branded ZMA.


----------

